# Recommend a wick?



## berkshire bee (Jan 28, 2007)

the guide I use is listed in Betterbee. This is for pure beeswax only. check other sources on the net on paraffin or just make some and test burn to find what works
rolled candles or tapers over 1" 1/0 square braid
rolled or tapers under 1" 2/0 sq braid
pillars over 3" 60 ply 
tapers less than 1" #2 wicking


----------



## bee crazy (Oct 6, 2005)

Engineeringbeek, how tall a candle does that latern use, since I dip tapers I can probably replicate it for you.
Will you be coming tonight? bring the latern with you, Ill see what I can do.


----------



## EngineeringBeek (Mar 4, 2008)

bee crazy said:


> Engineeringbeek, how tall a candle does that latern use, since I dip tapers I can probably replicate it for you.
> Will you be coming tonight? bring the latern with you, Ill see what I can do.


Yes, I'll be coming tonight, at least I plan to. The candles are only about 3.5 inches long and they're about 1.25" diameter. You could probably dip them but it'd be tricky. I have already made some candle molds for these, I was just looking for the right wick size to order. I went ahead and ordered a variety of wicks so we'll just see which one works and which one doesn't. I don't have any beeswax to use yet so I've been using recycled paraffin wax from old candles. Made a few the other night but haven't tested the burn yet.


----------

